# Shopping list done...what will i get?



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I have put together a little shopping list of a few snakes (royals) ill be looking at getting December/New Year time and was wondering what kind of results i might expect.

1.0 Pastel
0.1 Mojave
0.1 Spider

As you will see, i am going down the road of dominant and co-dominant traits. I have been advised a male is alright to breed to both females in the same year so what results can i expect?

I've seen the odd Pastave about but thats about it!!

The more info the better...not really looking to make money off this so will more than likely be looking at keeping a lot of the babies from each litter and breeding them together. With resessive genes it goes into double hets etc, not sure about dom and co-doms mind. Im trying to figure out where i might be a couple of generations down the line...??

Thanks,
Gary.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I know a pastel and a spider are potentially Bumble bees. Not sure on the mojave.

I'm also looking for a spider (male) and Lemon pastel or jungle pastel female to go with my normal female


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

From what ive seen the pastel and mojave are pastaves.

I suppose my next question then is what happens when you breed the possible offspring of the above i.e. bumblebee x pastave?

Also, what about mojave x spider???

Links to any pictures of the above would be appreciated as well :mf_dribble:

Thanks again.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

No, I reached my limited on my last answer  I'm going with what I've been told I will get from what I'm buying, and saving for Caramel Albionos 

I'm using Markus Jayne's web site to help me through some of the stuff, books for the rest, and REALLY REALLY good advice from my local reptile shop for the remainder, it's so nice to have a shop owner who's also Royal Mad to help you out 

Have a look on here and see if it makes any more sense Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca I'm finding it useful, as it has a genetics page and each morph states what the ingredients going in were


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> From what ive seen the pastel and mojave are pastaves.
> 
> I suppose my next question then is what happens when you breed the possible offspring of the above i.e. bumblebee x pastave?
> 
> ...


Bumblebee x pastave -->
1/16 super pastel spider mojave (don't know if there is a name for the combination)
1/16 super pastel mojave (don't know if there is a name for the combination)
1/16 super pastel spider (killer bee)
1/16 super pastel
2/16 pastel spider mojave (don't know if there is a name for the combination)
2/16 pastel mojave (pastave) 
2/16 pastel spider (bumblebee)
2/16 pastel
1/16 spider mojave
1/16 mojave
1/16 spider
1/16 normal

As far as I know, spider mojaves have been produced, but I have never seen one, even in a picture.

Here is a like to some pictures I found on the web: Our Breeders - Ball Pythons


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> From what ive seen the pastel and mojave are pastaves.
> 
> I suppose my next question then is what happens when you breed the possible offspring of the above i.e. bumblebee x pastave?
> 
> ...


About 2/3 of the way down the page on this link there's a photo of three hatchlings, a mojave, a pastave and a normal.

Pastaves - sSNAKESs : Reptile Forum


----------

